
Harley-Davidson stops electric motorcycle production due to charging problem - iancmceachern
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/14/20914314/harley-davidson-livewire-electric-motorcycle-charging-problem-production-halted
======
jvagner
From title, it sounds like they’ve cancelled the product, when in fact they’ve
just paused things to resolve an exception..

